

Ask HN: Facebook Group for company - nader

Facebook Groups could be cool for our company. A bit like Yammer but I'm not sure if it's the right environment. Any thoughts?
======
nader
"right" in the sense that within facebook there might be too much distraction
and posting "secret" stuff into Facebook is also not ideal.

